# Könnt ihr noch Frösche sehen?



## Doris (19. Juli 2005)

Hallihallo

Ich gebs ja zu, irgendwie hab ich mich in diese kleinen Hüpfer total verliebt.

Da sie sich auch ziemlich gut fotografieren lassen, hab ich mich darauf "eingeschossen"   

Ich hoffe, ich beanspruche eure Augen nicht allzusehr mit Froggibildern


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Doris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






solche Fodos immer!! KLASSE


----------



## Koikathi (19. Juli 2005)

Der sieht ja wie Kermit aus *lach*

Und Fotogen isser auch. *grins*

Schönes Foto. Mach weiter so!

Gruß Kathi


----------



## Steffen (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Doris ...

Wo sind den die kleien von Fritz mal zu sehen???


----------



## Doris (20. Juli 2005)

Hier nun zwei der Nachkommen von Fritz


----------



## Steffen (20. Juli 2005)

hi Doris..

 :cyclopsa: die sind ja schon groß also so lange war Fritz nun auch wieder nicht weg ich will einen Vaterschaftstest bevor ich die Alimente zahle...


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo @ all,

da ich einiges an Fröschen im Teich habe... tragen meine leider keine Namen 
Aber ab und an kann man auch von Ihnen mal ein gutes Foto schießen.


----------



## kwoddel (25. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen!!!     
Ich habe auch ein Frosch enteckt, lecker auf Vanilleeis  :twisted:  :twisted: 







Ich wünsche einen Guten ......................


----------



## Doris (26. Juli 2005)

Hmmm.... lecker  

Fehlt nur noch ein kleiner Tupfen Sahne, etwas Eierlikör, vielleicht einen kleinen Spritzer Himbeersirup und damit es noch etwas farbiger wird, einige  bunte Zuckerstreusel.  


Andere Leute finden Ötzi, du findest Froggi


----------



## Frank (26. Juli 2005)

@ Kwoddel,

den haste dir bestimmt in Ägypten von nem Pharao andrehen lassen...


----------



## Doris (27. Juli 2005)

@ frschl 
Da hab ich mich doch heute Nacht  mit einer Zeitung gebildet, und was sehe ich da ? Eben so ein Bild wie Kwoddel da auch abgebildet hat :-k
Das gibt mir ja schon zu denken.

Da scheinen entweder die Froggis  einen Massenselbstmord veranstaltet zu haben, oder sie suchten einfach nur Abkühlung. Und Schwubbs, war der Deckel drauf.

Tja, so schnell kanns gehen.  Könnte man auch sagen: *Froggi on the rocks*


----------



## Steffen (28. Juli 2005)

Hi..

Also ich kann Sie noch sehen.....


----------



## Steffen (5. Aug. 2005)

hi...

Muß mal grade was loswerden ich stand am Teich Fritz mir gegenüber aufeinmahl ein lautes platsch ich dachte er ist ins Wasser gefallen ich mal hin um zu gucken ob er sich was gemacht hat aber was mußte ich da sehen  mein Fritz hat heute eine schöne Liebelle zum Mittag eingeladen aber die arme Liebelle war leider die Mahlzeit :cry: .... 

PS: keine digi zum beweis bei...


----------



## gabi (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

ich dachte schon ich kann mir Froggis nur noch auf euren Bildern anschauen, weil sich meiner garnicht mehr sehen lässt. Aber dem war nur zu kalt. Gestern die spärlichen Sonnenstrahlen ließen ihn wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Doris (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallihallo

Diesen kleinen habe ich gerade noch abfangen können, bevor er in unser Wohnzimmer gehüpft ist.

Ist das nun ein Wasser oder __ Teichfrosch dem (noch) die grüne Farbe fehlt, 
oder hat sich doch noch unbemerkt  ne andere Gattung bei uns im Teich eingeschlichen?


----------



## Klaus (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Doris, das müsste ein kleiner __ Grasfrosch sein.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Klaus (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Doris, habe gerade gerade dein Bild mit einen kleinen __ Grasfrosch in einen Garten verglichen, und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das der kleine Hüpfer doch eher ein Wasserfrosch ist.   

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## gabi (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi Doris,

auf meinem Bild ist ein __ Grasfrosch. Der hat hinterden Augen einen großen dunkelbraunen Fleck. Auf dem Bild so gerade zu erkennen.

Deiner dürfte kein Grasfrosch sein weil er diese Pocken auf dem Rücken hat.
Wenn nem Wasserfrosch zu kalt ist dann verliert er alle grüne Farbe und wird ganz dunkel. Ich tippe auf Wasserfrosch oder ähnliches.


----------



## Doris (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ihr lieben

Von den Pocken und den Streifen auf dem Rücken würde ich auch sagen, dass es ein Wasser oder __ Teichfrosch ist. Und wenn ihm einfach nur kalt ist, naja, kein Wunder bei dem Wetter  
Außerdem habe ich auch keinen anderen Frosch als Wasser oder Teichfrosch hier bei uns am Teich gesehen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bine (10. Aug. 2005)

KLar kann ich noch Frösche sehen   
Habe Babys bei mir am Teich ist der nich süüüß ? 
[left:74f44e58e9]http://www.photoprintonline.com/bilder_2v/2005/7/15/376122022.jpg[/left:74f44e58e9]


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (15. Aug. 2005)

hallo alle
das sind ganz tolle photos.kommen __ frösche von alleine am teich oder wie bekommt man die?habe aber auch gelesen das frösche krankheiten und bakterien übertragen und das den fischen schaden kann.stimmt diese aussage?leider liest man ja überall was anderes.

danke für antworten

liebe grüße maja


----------



## Bine (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Maja 
also unsere Frösche kamen schon da waren noch keine Pflanzen im Teich , lediglich das Wasser .
Zu Fröschen kommt man schneller als an alles andere   
Keine Angst , sie finden auch zu dir .

Enten , Vögel u.s.w könnten auch Krankheiten an den Teich bringen , aber ist halt der Lauf der Natur


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Maja,

die __ Frösche waren bei mir damals schon im Teich bevor die Folie überhaupt drin war.
Nach einem heftigen Sommergewitter war der Teich ohne Folie randvoll und die ersten 4 Frösche waren da. 
Natürlich ist das Wasser binnen weniger Wochen zurückgegangen und die Frösche wanderten wieder ab.
Der letzte kam nicht mehr so recht aus der Restwasserpfütze heraus, also habe ich ihm geholfen   

Im Jahr 2 nach dem Teichbau habe ich mind. 15 größere und unzählige kleine Frösche im (wenn ich zum Teich komme) und am Teich.
Natürlich hängt es auch davon ab in welcher Gegend Du Deinen Teich anlegen willst.
Wenn es ein "Großstadtgarten" ist, wo ringsherum nur Häuser, Straßen und betonierte Flächen sind wird es einige Zeit dauern können bis sich Frösche einstellen. 
Es sei denn, in Deiner Nähe hat schon jemand einen Teich und Frösche.


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Teichianer

Nach längerer Abwesenheit zeige ich euch auch einmal unsere jungen __ Frösche.

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## Rambo (21. Aug. 2005)

So meiner hat sich jetzt auch mal sehen lassen. er is irgendwie sehr scheu aber ich hab trotzdem ein foto machen können












mal sehen ob er irgendwann zutraulicher wird.
leider weis ich auch nicht was es für einer ist.

fürti rambo


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

ich komme erst jetzt so nach und nach zum Lesen der ganzen Beiträge....
Bei uns hat es dieses Jahr auch massig Froschnachwuchs gegeben.
Unterdessen sind die kleinen Hüpfer am Abwandern.
Man sieht sie in jeder Wegpfütze in Teichnähe.
Mit Maschinen fahre ich dann in der Nähe unseres Gartens entsprechend langsam durch, damit sie wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben sich in Sicherheit zu bringen.
Ohne Durchfahren geht es leider nicht immer  :

@Rambo

Könnte ein __ Teichfrosch sein.
Leider ist das Foto sehr unscharf.


----------



## Steffen (21. Aug. 2005)

Hi...

War heute mal Baggersee bei der Sonne bei mir  und da habe ich das vor die Kamera bekommen ...   

schönen Sonntag noch.....


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Bei uns sind die Kleinen auch ab abwandern. 

Gott sei dank gibts bei uns hinterm Garten keine Fahrwege, sondern nur Spazierwege durch einen Park, daher besteht für sie keine Gefahr überfahren zu werden.

tschüss
Helmut


----------



## graubart48 (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo allen,
*lach* das wir __ Frösche am Teich haben ist ja durch Doris schon bekannt gemacht worden. *lach* Bei uns waren die im Teich bevor er überhaupt richtig fertig war. Ist kein Wunder, hier ist in jedem dritten Garten ein Teich.
@Maja
Ob Frösche spezielle Krankheiten übertragen weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ich könnt auch garnicht verhindern das FRösche in den Teich gelangen. Also leben wir mit dem Restrisiko ( Der Natur )

schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Astrid (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

...... und DANK Doris ( und Erwin ) werde ich auch bald Fritzchen und Anton, an unseren Teich beobachten können  
Vielleicht ist ja da auch Prinz dabei


----------



## Thorsten (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade beim Rasenmähen endeckt...wer suchet der findet  8)


----------



## Doris (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Ist das nun Fritzchen oder Anton. Ist aber schön, dass er wieder aufgetaucht ist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich denn die anderen auch noch blicken lassen


----------



## Doris (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Hallihallo

Mittlerweile geben die Frösche wieder ein Konzert nach dem anderen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie des Nächtens so richtig aufdrehen.
Aber gestern haben sie mir gezeigt, dass sie nicht nur singen können, sondern auch noch was in Akrobatik drauf haben.



 

Eine Froschkugel hatte sich so in Wurzeln verfangen, dass ich sie erst mal retten mußte, damit sie sich nicht strangulieren.
​


----------



## CityCobra (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Ahoi!

Unser Teich hat zwei Besucher bekommen:
Ich hoffe man kann erkennen um welche Gattung es sich dabei handelt, denn ich hatte leider nur die IXUS schussbereit, und immer wenn ich den kleinen Ungeheuern zu nahe kam waren die plötzlich verschwunden.
Ich werde mich beim nächsten mal mit meiner DSLR und einem Tele bewaffnen.
Jetzt geht die große Quakerei wohl bald los... 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Servus Marc

Das ist ein Ochsenfrosch ...

Neeeeeee ... war ein Scherz 

Ist ein Teichfrosch 

Quakerei ..... Nö ....

Das sonore gequake "Hier kannst du dir den Ruf anhören" ist doch recht angenehm gegenüber dem des Laubfrosches < im selben Link findest du auch den Ruf des Laubfrosches>.

Soll aber jetzt nicht heißen das der Laubfrosch so übel ist und deshalb nicht schützenswert ist. Er zählt leider zu den gefährdeten Froscharten .


----------



## Casybay (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Hallo, 
habe 2 Dauergäste oder Bewohner inzwischen, im Teich.
Geben als Gras-oder Springfrösche keinen Laut von sich. 
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## unicorn (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

wir haben auch schon eine Familie der kleinen Quaker


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Hallo Carmen,

die beiden sind ja süß 

Hallo  Manuela,

das sind aber nicht die Eltern. Die Kaulquappen sehen aus wie Erdkröten, die Kuscheltiere wie Grasfrösche - aber auch niedlich


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Meine beiden Besucher sind auch noch da:
(Der 2. ist etwas weiter links unten zwischen den Steinen zu finden)


----------



## butzbacher (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr noch  Frösche sehen?*

Hallo,

es sind Grasfrösche.

Gruß, André




Casybay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe 2 Dauergäste oder Bewohner inzwischen, im Teich.
> Geben als Gras-oder Springfrösche keinen Laut von sich.Anhang anzeigen 45120
> Gruß
> Carmen


----------

